# Gruppenname = Benutzername?

## derbrain

Hallo, ich hab mir letzte Woche einen neuen Rechner gekauft und da drauf Gentoo neu aufgesetzt. Das ganze System vom alten Rechner migrieren wollte ich nicht, da ich das doch ziemlich zugemüllt hatte. Das Home-Verzeichnis wollte ich aber auf die neue Platte holen, diesmal in eine eigene Partition.

Ich hatte mir inzwischen schon meinen Nutzernamen etc. angelegt und wollte dann nur noch die Dateien rüberkopieren. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf dem neuen System die Dateien nicht der Gruppe users zugeteilt werden wie vorher, sondern einer zusätzlichen Gruppe, die den selben Namen hat wie der Benutzer. Ist das ein neues Standardverhalten oder hab ich beim Anlegen des Benutzers was falsch gemacht? Wo wird das denn festgelegt, wem eine neue Datei gehört?

----------

## Necoro

man useradd ... da insbesondere die Option "-N"  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

 *derbrain wrote:*   

> Ist das ein neues Standardverhalten oder hab ich beim Anlegen des Benutzers was falsch gemacht?

 

Ist Standardverhalten. Dass man seinen Benutzer dann noch den einschlägigen Gruppen, unter anderem auch users zuordnet, ist dann selbstverständlich.

----------

## sprittwicht

Was ist eigentlich der Sinn dieses meiner Meinung nach unsinnigen Standardverhaltens?

Welchen Sinn hat die User-/Gruppenverwaltung, wenn man jedem User eine eigene Gruppe zuweist?

----------

## misterjack

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Was ist eigentlich der Sinn dieses meiner Meinung nach unsinnigen Standardverhaltens?

 

Mehr Sicherheit.

----------

## Mike Hunt

Es kann auch geändert werden mit usermod -g users LOGIN

----------

